# Putting RS hatchback spoiler & rear bumper on non-RS Cruze.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mothman said:


> So I have an LT trim model without the RS package, and I've been wanting to put on a different spoiler on my Cruze, as I don't like the look of the base model one. Literally the only other thing I can find is the RS spoiler, which I like a bit better. Same thing goes for the rear bumper. There really seems to be nothing aftermarket for either of those two parts, unless I am just missing it. I wanted to know if any of you have experience or think it would be possible to just remove the old spoiler/rear bumper and swap it out with the RS package one? On paper it looks like it should be able to work but I wanted to see if anyone had any knowledge/advice before I make the investment.


There may be a link in this post that may help.









2016 chevy cruze LT body kit upgrades


Hey yall, I'm new here and I'm finally looking to modify the look of my cruze inside and out, but I'm having difficulties finding custom body parts or body kits that will actually fit my car. Any suggestions?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

